# golf schools



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

What do these 3 day golf schools consist of?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

abraham said:


> What do these 3 day golf schools consist of?


I can't give you an honest answer...just an opinion.

A whole lot of money and three days of practice, lessons and playing on your time that a good pro at your local course could teach you. just my opinion.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Me and a couple buddies once looked into a weekend deal at Doral. This was about 15 years ago, so the price is now irrelevant, but as it turned out, we didn't go anyway. I don't know how representative it was, being marketed primarily to local folks because the Sunday ending time would have made more sense to people like me who could drive home. You had to pay a lot extra if you stayed over Sunday night and got home Monday by some other means.

It consisted of a double room for Friday and Saturday night. It included 3 meals a day from buffets, no beer or liquor. It included 18 holes a day on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, with Sunday being on the Blue Monster. Lessons were included by Doral teaching staff. They would do video and snapshots of your swing. All range balls were free to the participants. After the round on Sunday, there was an early dinner, sort of banquet style for what was supposed to be a maximum of 24 participants.

I remember it also included some gifts like tees and a couple sleeves of balls, a golf shirt with the Doral logo... don't remember what else.

I would go out on a limb and say what Doral offered is probably pretty representative of most, but as someone commented above, for the money, your local pro can probably do about as much for your game unless you just want to spend more money to make a vacation out of it.

What I don't know is if there is any real benefit to the schools who have a big name teacher attached to them. I wonder if you really get any personal instruction from them, and I doubt it.


----------

